# Stag Do Pranks



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Reps if you can think of good ones


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Tell your mate your gonner get him a fit stripper for his stag do.

On the day get him a troll 

Its not that good but ive seen my mate do it before and the disgusted look on his face was priceless.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

PMSL


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

I have done this but you have to be carfull!!!!!

get the stag proper pist when they pass out put tomato sauce all over their stomach and a knife in there hand, wake him from a distance (throwing a shoe normally does the trick) and watch the reaction when he wakes!!!! my mate almost had a panic attack lol!


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

You can get a pair of strippers. One is fit and the other is a transvestite.

The fit one comes out first and does her thing and gets the stag down to his undies. She then blindfolds him rubs cream around him, then the tranny comes out and gives him a blow job. The fit one then whips his blindfold off for the stag to see the tranny giving him a BJ !


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

brasco said:


> I have done this but you have to be carfull!!!!!
> 
> get the stag proper pist when they pass out put tomato sauce all over their stomach and a knife in there hand, wake him from a distance (throwing a shoe normally does the trick) and watch the reaction when he wakes!!!! my mate almost had a panic attack lol!


Lol! I like it!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hire a dwarf to go around drinking with you.

www.dwarfsforhire.com

A little Russain one for the day would be superb


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> You can get a pair of strippers. One is fit and the other is a transvestite.
> 
> The fit one comes out first and does her thing and gets the stag down to his undies. She then blindfolds him rubs cream around him, then the tranny comes out and gives him a blow job. The fit one then whips his blindfold off for the stag to see the tranny giving him a BJ !


Thats just wrong!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Hire a dwarf to go around drinking with you.
> 
> www.dwarfsforhire.com
> 
> A little Russain one for the day would be superb


TinyTom's busy he said - plus I'm too tight to pay for the airfare


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Or you can get your mate proper hammered and get him a minger of a prozzie. He will then wake up with horror what he's done! LOL!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

TH&S said:


> TinyTom's busy he said - plus I'm too tight to pay for the airfare


PMSL


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Or you can get your mate proper hammered and get him a minger of a prozzie. He will then wake up with horror what he's done! LOL!


Lol... Mmmmm STDs


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

Drop him 100mg of viagra then get one of the group who dont giv a fck to start acting proper gay around him then watch him try to explain his stonker!!!!

Just wanna stress i aint done this one i only ever "ACT" gay around my BF!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

brasco said:


> Drop him 100mg of viagra then get one of the group who dont giv a fck to start acting proper gay around him then watch him try to explain his stonker!!!!
> 
> Just wanna stress i aint done this one i only ever "ACT" gay around my BF!!


LMFAO!!!!


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

TH&S said:


> LMFAO!!!!


go on thats worth a few more reps


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

Some friends of mine got the groom so drunk that when he passed out they put his leg in plaster right up to his hip. When he came to they said he was dancing on the table and fell off and broke his leg and had been to casuality. They left him like that for three weeks. He went through his wedding and honeymoon like that believing he had broken his leg. Only when he got back from his honeymoon did they tell him.

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

brasco said:


> go on thats worth a few more reps


Need to spread the love - without the Viagra


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Nick his suitcase/clothes and replace with suitable ladies attire - worked a treat on my mate!


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

beequeth said:


> Some friends of mine got the groom so drunk that when he passed out they put his leg in plaster right up to his hip. When he came to they said he was dancing on the table and fell off and broke his leg and had been to casuality. They left him like that for three weeks. He went through his wedding and honeymoon like that believing he had broken his leg. Only when he got back from his honeymoon did they tell him.
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


if thats true thats funny as f00k! reps!


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

brasco said:


> if thats true thats funny as f00k! reps!


yeah did you slip something in his drink to knock him out?

Ben


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Here's one which I did, but it was to a mate when he fell asleep I henna his face with "I love boys" and a swastika. He had to go to A&E after he had scrubbed it off and had big scabs on his face for a while.

Or another one we did was arranged a coach to go to France on the ferry and told the groom to meet us at 8 when we infact left at 7, we had a great time not sure what he did that night.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Thats just wrong!


It may be wrong but it is good.

Now where's me fookin reps ya rep whore ?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

get his missus in on it. get her to send you dirty texts and teasing pics etc... then "accidentally" show him.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

We got my mate a brass on his stag do but he wouldn't do it the sad fooker, was a shame to waste her tho...... This thread needs to be in the male animal!


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

estfna said:


> get his missus in on it. get her to send you dirty texts and teasing pics etc... then "accidentally" show him.


i like that one! but it does have the potential to go very wrong lol!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> We got my mate a brass on his stag do but he wouldn't do it the sad fooker, was a shame to waste her tho...... This thread needs to be in the male animal!


A brass.... door...???


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

how about this one \/ ?






theres just something funny about someone thinking its there last sec on earth.

unfort me but not you, my mates are some of the biggest bastards in the world to each other so i can igive you this list of what has been done to people within our group.

1 - laxatives in the coffee

2 - viagra in coffee ( dont always work but funnnny when does)

3 - locked outside nude

4 - shaved the back of their head when passed out( they dont notice for ages)

5 - get some one to hide in ther hotel room like 15- 20 mins befor they go in, they hide in there cupboard with a mask on and a knife wait till the guy is relaxed and then jump out.( even better wait till he is on the ****ter or having a ****)

6 - get the dj in a club to give a shout out, when he puts his hand up to aknowledge the dj says well done he and his boyfriend dave get married on tue lol, ( wasnt married for us but was a homosexual comment and once you have aknowledged its you its hard to deny after lol)

hope these help remember sometimes the simple ones are the best ones


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> We got my mate a brass on his stag do but he wouldn't do it the sad fooker, was a shame to waste her tho...... This thread needs to be in the male animal!


Why did you let her go to waste? Did you finish her off on behalf of your mate? If you didnt you should of called me 

Just for future reference here's my number 999


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

TH&S said:


> A brass.... door...???


at a guess yeh 

was in the pub one nite when a big and i mean BIG BLACK stripper gram came in to give the stag a lap dance! not that extreme but was funny!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BUMP for moving this into the MA


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

oh please dont. I dont have the MA facility. I asked Paul to disable it as this is a work PC and i would be in the **** if i got caught looking at nude pics..... 

ahhhhh fook it. Where's the pics


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

i woke up once with the lower half of my leg on fire,

my "mates" sprayed it with deoderant and set fire to it! i had to go to A&E the nurse did not see the funny side to it!

that reminds me of a time my mate set his balls on fire!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ollie B said:


> Why did you let her go to waste? Did you finish her off on behalf of your mate? If you didnt you should of called me
> 
> Just for future reference here's my number 999


I cant say what we done with her it really needs to be a Male Animal thread....

Northern monkey, yes of course a brass door, she was left in a right two and eight and couldn't get down the apple and pears. Good job she didn't 'ave a dog on her the pigs would have been called.

I'm off to clean a chimny or two 

Lurvee it, lurve it, luv it luv it lurve it


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> I cant say what we done with her it really needs to be a Male Animal thread....
> 
> Northern monkey, yes of course a brass door, she was left in a right two and eight and couldn't get down the apple and pears. Good job she didn't 'ave a dog on her the pigs would have been called.
> 
> ...


You ate and finished the pasty i take it? Il drink to that :beer1:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

when hes trashed go down the train station, get a train,strip him naked and handcuff him to the table tray,then fuk off, make sure its a long journey, by the time he gets found hopefully it will be rush hour


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

in nz a few years ago, we were all on a rugby tour, being together for 3 weeks there wasn't too much time to "relieve" ones self. we were going out leaving a mate in the hotel room on his own for a hour, so we set up a camera on the minibar. came back an hour later and got the camera. had him on camera, the face he pulled was the best bit haha.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

A few years ago I organised a stag do, we took him paintballing (I got a sprained ankle - another story). The fun part was when he was made to take off his protective clothing (apart from the mask) and we all got to shoot him. He had bruises all over his inner thighs for weeks. He couldn't wear swimming shorts on the honeymoon, he had to wear really looooooooooooong boarders.


----------



## ironaddiction (Jan 28, 2008)

This wasn't a stag do prank but I got an old flatmate good with this one: He got ****ed to the point of falling asleep on the kitchen floor one night, so I slid a condom full of shampoo in one pocket with a phone number (he was ultra gullible back then) of another dude we had just moved in with. We had fun for a few days telling him how fit the girl was he brought back and had to contain laughter whenever we txt him from the sunning "Tracey" telling him to meet "Me" at the petrol station. We felt guilty after we watched him walk down the street in anticipation and told him in the end. . . . but only after we made him do 2 excited walks of shame!


----------



## Glyneth (Sep 14, 2007)

ironaddiction said:


> This wasn't a stag do prank but I got an old flatmate good with this one: He got ****ed to the point of falling asleep on the kitchen floor one night, so I slid a condom full of shampoo in one pocket with a phone number (he was ultra gullible back then) of another dude we had just moved in with. We had fun for a few days telling him how fit the girl was he brought back and had to contain laughter whenever we txt him from the sunning "Tracey" telling him to meet "Me" at the petrol station. We felt guilty after we watched him walk down the street in anticipation and told him in the end. . . . but only after we made him do 2 excited walks of shame!


hahaha what a pleb!


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

lol ive got astag do to go to in the summer... keep em coming lads i need to use some of these


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

brasco said:


> i woke up once with the lower half of my leg on fire,
> 
> my "mates" sprayed it with deoderant and set fire to it! i had to go to A&E the nurse did not see the funny side to it!
> 
> that reminds me of a time my mate set his balls on fire!


yes this reminds me i once stuck rizla papers on me mates forehead once lit they disentegrate but the sticky bit burns like fook !!!!!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

how about getting an actor or friend who he doesnt know in on it, and came up with a plot so tht one of you end up hitting this unknown person or actor and make it seem like you hae killed the person. and you have to dispose

??


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

mate in work told me this story but not too sure if its true, amazing if it is though.

the best man was gay, so on the stag night, the stag got so wasted he passed out. apparently, they put a condom on a toothbrush, lubed it up and stuck it up his ****. then put him to bed, with his gay mate sleeping next to him. then he woke up...


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

SARGE said:


> yes this reminds me i once stuck rizla papers on me mates forehead once lit they disentegrate but the sticky bit burns like fook !!!!!!


yeh it does! that reminds me of a bar prank i used to do!

tell someone you wanna show em a magic trick, get them to lick their fingers and hold a rizzla! then give it a second or 2 to stick well to their fingers and set the rizzla alight!

cos the paper is stuck to there fingers there waving there hands about like mad trying to put it out, dont sound great but its funny as f00k!


----------

